# Kontakt 6 memory problem



## toddkreuz (Nov 20, 2020)

Kontakt 6 lastest update, its not letting go of ram. Once i load an instrument, it stays in
memory even when deleted, purged, or Kontakt closed. Same behaviour in standalone or
in Cubase.
Here's a screen recording in standalone.


----------



## soundtrax (Nov 20, 2020)

Just cheched with Kontakt 6.4.2 standalone and I can confirm this (I am on mac mojave). No issues in this regard with 6.2.2 though.


----------



## toddkreuz (Nov 20, 2020)

How do i get access to the 6.2.2 installer? How do i rollback?


----------



## soundtrax (Nov 20, 2020)

If you don't have a copy anymore you should ask NI support for a new (old) one. I always keep older versions to be able to roll back if necessary...


----------



## toddkreuz (Nov 20, 2020)

I found a 6.0.4 installer on the NI boards. Problem now is, this older version of Kontakt
wont open certain libraries that i batch resaved with the new version of Kontakt.

Anybody know i would fix that? Do i have to download those libraries again?


----------



## toddkreuz (Nov 20, 2020)

my cinematic studio library links have expired. Terrific...


----------



## soundtrax (Nov 20, 2020)

Yes I guess the only way is to download these libraries again. I heard that 6.3 is the last version without RAM issues, so if you batch resaved in that version, you can still use 6.3.


----------



## Pietro (Nov 20, 2020)

I thought I was imagining things. I was recently rendering an album - basically loading a Cubase project, rendering and closing, then doing this for the next 12 tracks. I ended up with over 20GB of RAM being used with absolutely no project open.

This has been happening for at least couple of months.

And another thing - I think Kontakt is now using more RAM overall. I once tried to open an older project, that had plenty of RAM headroom, but was greated with not enough RAM error before it properly opened.

- Piotr


----------



## toddkreuz (Nov 20, 2020)

soundtrax said:


> Yes I guess the only way is to download these libraries again. I heard that 6.3 is the last version without RAM issues, so if you batch resaved in that version, you can still use 6.3.


I'd love to but i dont have an installer for 6.3


----------



## Kent (Nov 20, 2020)

@Yaron_NI


----------



## toddkreuz (Nov 20, 2020)

kmaster said:


> @Yaron_NI


I messaged you.


----------



## zolhof (Nov 20, 2020)

Pietro said:


> I thought I was imagining things. I was recently rendering an album - basically loading a Cubase project, rendering and closing, then doing this for the next 12 tracks. I ended up with over 20GB of RAM being used with absolutely no project open.
> 
> This has been happening for at least couple of months.
> 
> ...



Same here, Piotr. I guess most users are too focused on work to even notice such things, especially these days with higher RAM headroom. Rolling back to 6.3.2 did the trick until a proper fix is rolled out.


----------



## Pietro (Dec 12, 2020)

I believe the recent update made it even worse, lol. I now can't load projects from just a week ago anymore. It seems that Kontakt allocates double the memory or something, and then never releases it after unloading Kontakt/closing project.

- Piotr


----------



## Gusteeno (Sep 2, 2021)

It's really too bad this is STILL an issue in 6.6.0. How have they not corrected this in an update yet with so many users reporting it? Can no longer use my large orchestral template because even with every kontakt instance disabled and the samples purged from every instance, the RAM is still loaded...


----------

